# New Steel SS Road Frame



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Has anyone heard of this frame comming out and have pics and specs?

Im looking at the Langster Tokyo and the Raleigh Rush Hour for a winter/bad weather SS training bike. I heard something about a new steel SS frame from Specialized. Anyone know about the new frame? Can anyone compare the Tokyo vs Rush Hour?


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

jtompilot said:


> Has anyone heard of this frame comming out and have pics and specs?
> 
> Im looking at the Langster Tokyo and the Raleigh Rush Hour for a winter/bad weather SS training bike. I heard something about a new steel SS frame from Specialized. Anyone know about the new frame? Can anyone compare the Tokyo vs Rush Hour?



My guess (if its coming out I haven't heard anything) is that it will cost more . Basically when a company like specialized does something like this they are looking for a niche market. There is going to be crome, brazed lugs instead of Tig welding, probably some other fancy doodads (be spicy if they got Brooks to supply saddles) etc. It will likely not be a stiff as the Langster, it will be heavier, but depending on whether they make is a "track" bike or a road bike it could be more comfy. I have a debinardi track bike that is lugged steel and STIFF as a freakin board. I have a Lugged Colnago Master light that road better than some carbon and Ti offerings. In the end though I think the difference will be that you are simply paying more money.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

I have seen some 2010 Specialized pictures wild colers not sure of any Steel frames.
That would be neat though.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

Just saw pics today

2010 Langster Steel Frameset.

Reynolds 520 Tubing Available in Red/Chrome or White

Langster Steel Frameset Bike Geometry $440.00

Sizing 47 49 52 54 56 58 61


----------

